# Mr. Cheese of Philadelphia



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

My roommate orders all of her groceries over the phone from a local supermarket once a month. She just received this month's order and spent two hours putting it all away.

Wandering into the kitchen later and being the Curious George type that I am, I peeked inside the refrigerator. I saw this sitting on the top shelf.



Now, I love me some cream cheese on a bagel - it's my favorite snack after pepperoni pizza.

... but there were no bagels in the house. 

The next time roomie came into the kitchen I told her, "You know that cream cheese isn't safe here tonight".

She uttered some vague threats that I didn't hear and I continued, "Yep - open the box and one big swallow - GULP!"

She made some more threats and said she would hide it.

I told her, "It doesn't matter - it will call to me - "Phiiiiiiilll .... I'm creamy .... EAT ME!!!"

An hour or two passed. I snuck into the kitchen while she was taking a shower to find that she did indeed try to hide the cheese, on the lowest shelf way in the back. 

HA!

I decided to get a little crafty and do this to the cheese, placing it back up in front on the top shelf.





If you can't make out the text (I know, it's crowded) it says "Phil, I'm creamy - EAT ME!"


----------



## Shirley (Sep 19, 2015)

*Not for all the tea in China! *:lofl:


----------



## imp (Sep 19, 2015)

Clever! Clever! But, a female roommate in the  shower, and you head for the _cream cheese?     imp

_


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 19, 2015)

imp said:


> Clever! Clever! But, a female roommate in the  shower, and you head for the _cream cheese?     imp
> 
> _



Well, I'm a monk - I could do no less.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 19, 2015)

*lol *


----------



## imp (Sep 19, 2015)

That didn't go very far. Late now, so beddie by, and my dreams shall dictate tomorrow's madness!

Imps are strange, unusual characters, best avoided if possible, but still, the "seekers" and "mongers" pursue them hoping for materialistic gain, while willing to forego personal integrity.   No more wishes granted tonight!     imp


----------



## luking4frens (Sep 20, 2015)

nthego: Out the door to get my cream cheese - Philly Cheese is pricey here but man .... it is great stuff.  

This 3 ingredient Japanese Cheese Cake Recipe will be yummy too :-

3 eggs - separate whites and yolks
120 gm white / dark chocolate
120 gm cream cheese

Heat oven to 170 deg C
Melt chocolate over a water bath, cool.  Add in the cream cheese and egg yolks and cream until soft and fluffy.
Whisk whites until stiff and fold into the cheese mix.  Put the mix into cake tin and into a water bath filled with hot water.  Bake at 170 deg C for 15 minutes and reduce to 160 deg C for another minutes.  Leave cake in oven for another 15 minutes.  Take it out and devour it hot or cold if it gets to the refrigerator, that is.

Hope sharing this does not constitute hijacking your thread Phil!  Philadeladelphia Cream Cheese is too good to resist - Philly ..... Phil ..... Aha!!  Sorry - could not resist being cheeky, Phil.  Best Regards, Susan.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2015)

My fave, is Philly with Pineapple on a bagel!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 20, 2015)

luking4frens said:


> nthego: Out the door to get my cream cheese - Philly Cheese is pricey here but man .... it is great stuff.



Oh, I know - depending where you get it here it isn't exactly cheap either but yes - it's worth it! Most of my vices are expensive anyway soooo ....  



> This 3 ingredient Japanese Cheese Cake Recipe will be yummy too :-


Ahh, thank you for sharing - I'm off to get some chocolate and put my chef's hat on! :stirthepot:



> Hope sharing this does not constitute hijacking your thread Phil!  Philadeladelphia Cream Cheese is too good to resist - Philly ..... Phil ..... Aha!!  Sorry - could not resist being cheeky, Phil.  Best Regards, Susan.



Not at all - I loved it - thanks!



Meanderer said:


> My fave, is Philly with Pineapple on a bagel!
> View attachment 21758



Dang you! I'm sitting here at quarter to four in the morning writing this and my butt is bouncing in the chair as I'm listening to this! Now I'm up for the rest of the day!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 1, 2015)

I looove Philadelphia Cream Cheese, lately we've been getting the onions and chive flavor reduced fat.  We usually have cream cheese on bagels with lox...but I can take a bar of Philly and eat it with a spoon.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 1, 2015)

I agree, except with the spoon part.


----------



## Cookie (Oct 1, 2015)

I like Philly on crackers with a bit of jam.  Its also good on celery.  And yes, I have been known to eat it on its own too.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2015)

Late night 70's stoner parties- cream cheese spread on Oreos.  mmm instant chocolate cheesecake!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 1, 2015)

A great dip: 1 small pkg Philly cream cheese.

                   1 can Dennisons  (no bean) chilli.

                   Mix together in micro oven.

                   Serve warm with corn chips.    (I like Fritos Scoops)

                   Try it.  You'll like it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 1, 2015)

Falcon said:


> A great dip: 1 small pkg Philly cream cheese.
> 
> 1 can Dennisons  (no bean) chilli.
> 
> ...



Falcon, this type of snack reminds me of one that we used to get at office parties:

Jar of Sau-Sea shrimp cocktail dumped over a block of Philly cream cheese, surrounded by crackers.  Sounds awful but it actually tasted pretty good .


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2015)

Make something to remember!


----------

